

Google vs. China, a game theoretic model - agconway
http://www.drewconway.com/zia/?p=1994

======
thyrsus
My browser (Firefox 3.5 on Fedora 12) doesn't appear to be interpreting the
mathematical symbols correctly; e.g., \Gamma doesn't appear as a gamma symbol,
but instead as a grey box containing the characters (without quotes) "\Gamma",
and when the pointer floats over the box, I get a popup caption repeating
"\Gamma". Any quick fixes?

~~~
agconway
I use a LaTeX plugin for WordPress, but I thought it just rendered them as
images. I will see if there is an upgrade, thanks for the heads up.

